# 키키키 "요리 대회"도 1등 했어요!! 우리 4조 최고!



## Matasanos Madrileño

What does it mean??

키키키 "요리 대회"도 1등 했어요!! 우리 4조 최고!

Than you ^^


----------



## Rance

Speaker is proud that his group even won the first place in a cooking contest. His group probably have won different contests as well.


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Is that the same?? 우리 말 경연 대회" 1등했어요~~!! 

Thank you rance^^


----------



## Kross

Matasanos Madrileño said:


> Is that the same?? 우리 말 경연 대회" 1등했어요~~!!


 This isn't the exact same. The general structure between them is very similar, but the meanings are different. It's because the example in the third post means, "I won first place in a Korean proficiency contest."


----------

